# المهندس الطبي بين التصميم والتطوير .



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أغسطس 2006)

مطلوب من كل مهندس طبي ان يصمم ويطور لكي يتماشى مع حياة العصر .لا يقتصر على تصليح

الأعطال وصيانة الأجهزة بمختلف انواعها وغيرها من الأمور الروتينيه .بالرغم من انها مطلوبة .

ان حب المهندس لمجال عمله الطبي وبعد ان يكتشف جميع اسرار وخفاية ومعرفة تامة لأجزاء الجهاز.

يمكن ان يبدع اويكتشف او يجد طريقة ما لتطوير الجهاز المعين , واضعا امامه الكلفة الأقل والأنسب 

في التصميم والأداء الأحسن في الأنجاز .

في بعض الأحيان يطلب الطبيب الذي يستخدم الجهاز في عمله مواصفات معينة في الجهاز لسرعة 

في الأنجاز حالة معينة او اداء احسن . هنا لنا وقفة مع المهندس الطبي .

مهام المهندس الطبي :

1- التفاعل مع مختلف الكوادر الطبية .

2-البحث والتطوير ,لأننا نبحث لكي نطور .

3-ايجاد الحلول لكي تتراكم الخبرة لدينا .

4-اجتياح المجال الطبي , لزيادة الكفاءة الذاتية .

5-بذل اقصى طاقة في تطوير العمل .

6-التفاعل مع الكوادر الهندسية الأخرى .

7- القابلية على اكتساب الخبرة من الأخرين .

8- الأعتماد على مبدأ التنافس في مجال العمل .

ممكن ان يكون التطوير بتجميع جهازين يعملان بنفس مبدا العمل في جهاز واحد . لكن كل جهاز له 

استخدامه الخاص .

لذا اطلب ارائكم وردكم الصريح في اضافة نقاط اخرى ربما اجهلها لتكن نصب عين اي مهندس طبي .

من خلال تجاربكم .:81: :81: :81: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## Hamzawy (8 أغسطس 2006)

كلام رائع . . . . . ولا ننسى النية في اتقان هذا العلم وسد حاجة المسلمين في هذا التخصص الهندسة الطبية


----------



## Bioengineer (8 أغسطس 2006)

لم تترك لنا اية نقاط فقد ذكرت الوافي المفيد

وبارك فيك ربي ياغالي...

وانتظر منك شرح لكرسي الاسنان وتثبيته على الارض وانواع الوصلات والفتحات الطلوبه تحت الكرسي. لاني لا املك معلومات في هذا الجانب


----------



## مصطفي فرير (8 أغسطس 2006)

انت بتتكلم صح ولازم كمان المهندس الطبي يطور نفسه في الكمبيوتر ولغات البرمجه واللغات الاجنبيه حتي يكون مهندس متميز والتدريب العملي اهم حاجه


----------



## ©۩® (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أريد أن أضيف نقطة وهي ---,, ألأبتـكــــــار.. أو تشغيل الدماغ لمحاولة الأبتكار
هذه هي الهندسة الفعلية...
++ كذلك التفكير في ايجاد البدائل ان لم تتوفر الأصول.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

صديق جديد أهلأ وسهلأ بك .

ونرحب بك وبكل افكارك وارائك النيرة .

على الرحب والسعة .

تحياتي لك بالموفقية والأزدهار .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك ونور طريقك وجعلك ذخراً لنا وانشاء الله نحن مهندسين المعدات الطبية العرب نعمل على اختراع ليس فقط تطوير وصيانة الاجهزة


----------



## زهرة القمر (17 يونيو 2007)

كلام رائع وجميل جدا 
وانا براي المتواضع على المهندس الطبي ان يكون له القدرة على التمييز والالمام بجميع انواع الاجهزة الطبية والمهم ايضا كيفية التعامل معها لانها المهندس الطبي يمثل حلقة وصل بين الجهاز الطبي والطبيب فلهذا على المهندس الطبي ايضا يعرف ويفهم جيدا لغة الاطباء وكيفية التعامل معهم 
واخيرا التوفيق ان شاءالله لكل من يعمل بهذا المجال الرائع


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

كلامك صحيح اساتذي المشرف شكري

شكرا لك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المتميز

ولكن لماذا نفكر دوما بأن المهندس الطبي هو المهندس الذي يقوم بالصيانة والابتكار والمجال المحصور في الاجهزة فقط؟؟؟

انا شخصيا اعمل صيانة ولكن كل جهاز له مستهلكات او ملحقات لابد من توفرها حتى يعمل بصورة جيدة فطورت نفسي لعمل الصيانة والمبيعات معا واستطعت ان اتحكم بما لدي من اجهزة وكذلك اتحكم باجهزة الشركات الاخرى او تقييدها بسبب المستهلكات او الملحقات التي اسيطر عليها وكذلك عن طريق التسويق اصبحت لدي سرعة في معرفة اي تطور او اي جهاز جديد، اجد ان الشركة الام ترسل دوما نشرات او رسائل انه قد ظهر جهاز جديد او سيتم طرح جهاز جديد وتقوم الشركة بعرض فكرة الجهاز و وظيفته واقوم بتجهيز الملحقات او المستهلكات الخاصة بالجهاز قبل طرحة في السوق، بعد ذلك تطورت الامور واصبحت ادير كادر تمريض منزلي وذلك للعناية بكل مريض يحتاج للعناية الفائقة ولكن بدلا من التكاليف الباهظة في المستشفى فنقوم عن طريق الطبيب بتحديد الحالة ونقلها الى المنزل مع وجود ممرض وكل ما يلزم المريض من اجهزة (تنفس، مراقبة مريض، جهاز شفط، جهاز صدمة...) وكذلك المستهلكات اللازمة وذلك عن طريق التأجير الشهري للاجهزة وتكون التكلفة على الاكثر 20% من فاتورة المستشفى وهي توفير رائع ونتائج ممتازة جدا ولكن تحتاج لمراقبة المريض بصورة دورية من اجل ذلك يبقى ممرض خاص، بعد ذلك توسعت الامور وهي ان المهندس الطبي لا يكون محصور فقط في كل ما هو متعلق بالاجهزة الطبية بل قمت بإنشاء قسم رعاية صحية ينقسم الى قسمين

1 قسم طبي بحت متخصص بالمستهلكات والملحقات والاجهزة الطبية
2 قسم طبي مساند متخصص في البيئة الصحية لكل شحص في المستشفى( مريض، زائر، موظف...) من حيث نظافة المكان من وجهة نظر منظمة الصحة العالمية وكذلك صحة الطعام الذي يصل الى المريض ومواصفاتة من الناحية الطبية الصحية.

الخلاصة بما يتعلق بالمنهدس الطبي من رأي الشخصي
1 صيانة وتطوير الاجهزة
2 مبيعات وتسويق
3 توفير قسم طبي منزلي عند الحاجة لانه اكثر شخص لديه علم عن الاجهزة وملحقاتها (تمريض منزلي)
4 من الاساسيات والعلوم الطبية لدى المهندس الطبي يمكنه تحديد درجة الامان الصحي في اي جهاز او معدات في المصيغة او المطبخ... وكل مل لا يتعلق بالمجال الطبي البحت.

ارجو منكم التعليق وابداء الردود بكل مصداقية( صدري رحب وانا اتظر التعليق)
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## samerwnos (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكو على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## رحال حول العالم (20 أغسطس 2007)

*ما شاء الله 
وجهات نظر تستحق كل تقدير ......... شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الطرح الشيق*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2007)

رحال حول العالم قال:


> *ما شاء الله
> وجهات نظر تستحق كل تقدير ......... شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الطرح الشيق*



اهلأ بعودتك بعد طول الغياب وان شاء الله كان خيرا .:77: 

تحياتي وتقديري .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## مروان20 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز جدا ووفقق الله فيما تريد


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

لام جميل جدا واتمنى من كل المندسين العرب ان يتفاعلوا مع هذا الكلام ويتشاركوا في المعلومات لخدمه العرب والمسلمين اجمع


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

استطيع ان اقول ..
شباب منكم نتعلم والي الامام ًَََّّ


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## moham777 (9 فبراير 2013)

Thanxxx


----------

